# Sword Styled Umbrella



## Msby (Nov 28, 2009)

Well, today I got a sword styled umbrella as a gift.  Problem is, I can't decide whether or not I should use it.  Let me make it clear that it's just an umbrella with a sword hilt instead of a handle.  I'm worried that people will actually think it's a sword while it's in it's case.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/japanfan/b625/

The only idea I can come up with is keeping it open ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 29, 2009)

Msby said:


> Well, today I got a sword styled umbrella as a gift. Problem is, I can't decide whether or not I should use it. Let me make it clear that it's just an umbrella with a sword hilt instead of a handle. I'm worried that people will actually think it's a sword while it's in it's case.
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/japanfan/b625/
> 
> The only idea I can come up with is keeping it open ALL THE TIME.


 
Use it. Most people won't recongize it for what it is, and those that do, will think it's somewhat cool, a useful conversation piece.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 29, 2009)

It looks cool! I'd like one, but, honestly, it doesn't rain enough here to justify it.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2009)

That is very cool! Sadly they don't ship outside North America. It's been raining here solidly for the past 24 hours so we are looking more for boats now rather than umbrellas but must admit I'd like one of them!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> That is very cool! Sadly they don't ship outside North America. It's been raining here solidly for the past 24 hours so we are looking more for boats now rather than umbrellas but must admit I'd like one of them!



Me too. But in your case, you'd be stopped by every cop you'd ever pass by while carrying that. UK leo are already twitchy for a simple swiss knife. If they think you're carrying a katana, I'm pretty sure they'll be worried, and probably scared as well.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Me too. But in your case, you'd be stopped by every cop you'd ever pass by while carrying that. UK leo are already twitchy for a simple swiss knife. If they think you're carrying a katana, I'm pretty sure they'll be worried, and probably scared as well.


 

Nah, as a UK 'leo' I can say, we aren't that twitchy you know! I do wish this misconception about the UK and knives would just die out. You can carry knives if you have a good reason for them,i t's just that stabbing people isn't considered a good reason here. 
An umbrella is fairly recognisable as an umbrella even to us 'plods'.


----------



## grydth (Nov 29, 2009)

You might make a lot of police friends with that thing in the Peoples Republic of New York as well. 

We have one of the wackiest martial arts weapons laws in the country, born of the hysteria that politicians must, " _*Do Something!*_ "...... well, they did.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Nov 30, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Nah, as a UK 'leo' I can say, we aren't that twitchy you know! I do wish this misconception about the UK and knives would just die out. You can carry knives if you have a good reason for them,i t's just that stabbing people isn't considered a good reason here.
> An umbrella is fairly recognisable as an umbrella even to us 'plods'.



I was told by the UK leos (I wanted to say bobbies but I don't know if that is pejorative or not) over at britishblades.com that my swiss pocket multiknife would get me in trouble because the blade locked when opened. The fact that the blade was only 2 inches did not matter, I was told. Best case it'd be confiscated, worst case I would get fined.


----------



## Carol (Nov 30, 2009)

Be wary of where you carry it.   I don't think its illegal to carry a sword with a katana-style handle in the US, but there may be locales where such a thing is against policy.  If you are still in high school, I would strongly recommend not bringing it to school.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Nov 30, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Nah, as a UK 'leo' I can say, we aren't that twitchy you know! I do wish this misconception about the UK and knives would just die out. You can carry knives if you have a good reason for them,i t's just that stabbing people isn't considered a good reason here.
> An umbrella is fairly recognisable as an umbrella even to us 'plods'.



Unfortunately, cameras are still seen as terrorist weapons in the UK...

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ror-quiz-for-photographing-st-pauls-sunset.do



> Jeff Overs, 48, was photographing sunset over St Paul's Cathedral when a policewoman, with a community support officer, told him she was "stopping people who were taking photographs, as a counter-terrorism measure" and demanded his name, address and date of birth.
> The stills photographer said it so enraged him he sent the policewoman away with a "flea in her ear" but not before he had been issued with an anti-terrorism stop and search form.



Mr. Overs, by the way, is a photographer for the BBC.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> I was told by the UK leos (I wanted to say bobbies but I don't know if that is pejorative or not) over at britishblades.com that my swiss pocket multiknife would get me in trouble because the blade locked when opened. The fact that the blade was only 2 inches did not matter, I was told. Best case it'd be confiscated, worst case I would get fined.


 
Bobbies is fine.
Technically that's true but you'd have to attract the attention of the police in the first place by acting suspiciously or being a known offender before they stopped and searched you. Basically if you have done nothing wrong you have nothing to worry about and carrying a Swiss army knife isn't going to be a problem, as it actually says on that site. The police here aren't looking for umbrellas with sword handles or pocket knives carried by respectable people, they are looking for youths with kitchen knives stuck in their belts, gang members with knives etc.
Many people carry knives of various types for lawful reasons and law abiding people have nothing to worry about from the police. As long as your Swiss army knife stays in your pocket in public and is only used in private for lawful reasons (ie not stabbing someone lol) you won't be stopped by a copper. Start waving it around in public or threatening people then yes you will have trouble but that I imagine goes for most countries.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Unfortunately, cameras are still seen as terrorist weapons in the UK...
> 
> http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...ror-quiz-for-photographing-st-pauls-sunset.do
> 
> ...


 

This has nothing to do with the OP, well off topic but I will answer anyway.


Many Londoners, police officers including, are twitchy after the July bombs, they aren't the first bombings in London, we've had quite a few. This officer and the civilian with her went over the top in questioning a photographer, a complaint was made to the Police Authority which resulted in a reprimand for said officers and new guidlines for officers. I see no problem with that. The Met isn't infallible and steps have been taken to rectify the mistakes made. You can't ask more than that. don't tar all officers with the same brush, phjotographers aren't being stopped all over the country you know. We don't even stop photographers taking photos at military bases, in fact we make a point of making friends with them. They will tell us very quickly if anyone doesn't seem 'right'.

I will add too, that the 'if only' factor can cause officers to be over zealous. After a terrorist attack occurs often it turns out that someone photographed the place first or did something that should have been brought to police attention but wasn't. Everyone dreads being the one that missed that vital piece that could have stopped an event that kills and maims people. It is known that terrorists photograph places they intend to attack so it's likely that this officer got over zealous because she didn't want to be the one that said 'if only I'd checked them'. It's seems OTT but I can see what was going through her mind even if she was wrong.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 30, 2009)

But there needs to be some bloody common sense.

30 million tourists arrive in the UK every year; Im reasonably sure that many of them have cameras and will take photographs.

Terrorists are generally not stupid people, they dont have googlie eyes rotating counter clockwise, they plan meticulously, and will find the information they need/want one way or another. 

Yes be vigilant, yes watch for suspicious activity, have the CCT running, take every precaution, but dont be anal about it.

The Brits and the Israelis are the best counter-terrorist people in the world for good reason.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 30, 2009)

You mean to tell me that I cant run around London brandishing my lock blade Swiss Army knife clicking random pictures with my Nikon whilst wielding a sword umbrella madly over my head without getting hassled by the police

MAN!!!! Talk about oppressive 

Sorry. After reading through this last bit I just couldnt resist


But it does look mighty cool


----------



## Big Don (Nov 30, 2009)

"Don't make me keep dry!"


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ken Morgan said:


> But there needs to be some bloody common sense.
> 
> 30 million tourists arrive in the UK every year; I&#8217;m reasonably sure that many of them have cameras and will take photographs.
> 
> ...


 
Well it was *only one* bobby, not the whole force and maybe she has OCD! there's always one like her everywhere you go!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 30, 2009)

Folks... let's get real.

Unless you're doing something to draw their attention, most cops ain't gonna care about an umbrella handle.  They'll notice the umbrella, especially if there's no rain or you're acting unusual... but if you're just acting like a normal person -- you'll probably be fine.

You might get a question or two in a situation like a traffic stop if all they see is the handle sticking out...  But that's easy to handle: "Oh, that?  It's an umbrella."  And follow their directions about handling it at that point.


----------



## grydth (Nov 30, 2009)

"Getting real" is that you and most other LEO's on this Board wouldn't care, absent other suspicious circumstances...... but in other places it is different. 

In an age where TSA boasts of "weapons" confiscations that turn out to be 80 year old grandmothers' cuticle scissors maybe we should worry in some areas. Then again, one might be in certain cities when a zero tolerance enforcement crackdown (never politically motivated) is underway.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 30, 2009)

Most police officers have more than enough to occupy their time without making work for themselves by checking non suspicious people for weapons.


----------



## Msby (Dec 1, 2009)

First off, NO WAY that is going to school! I don't need any excitement in my life.  I'll take it outside when the rain comes though, and I'll make sure to take pictures! :uhyeah:


----------



## Big Don (Dec 2, 2009)

A few years ago I was pulled over one night for running a stop sign that I didn't see. The officer asked the standard question:"Any weapons?" I told him I had an axe in the trunk. No reason to lie. I popped the trunk, and showed him the Cold Steel Bad Axe I had bought. He asked what I paid and I told him. He asked if I'd sell it to him, I asked if he was going to write the ticket.

He paid me $40. I followed him to an ATM. 


The ticket cost me $225.

But, I did get a decent story out of it...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Folks... let's get real.
> 
> Unless you're doing something to draw their attention, most cops ain't gonna care about an umbrella handle. They'll notice the umbrella, especially if there's no rain or you're acting unusual... but if you're just acting like a normal person -- you'll probably be fine.
> 
> You might get a question or two in a situation like a traffic stop if all they see is the handle sticking out... But that's easy to handle: "Oh, that? It's an umbrella." And follow their directions about handling it at that point.


 



Tez3 said:


> Most police officers have more than enough to occupy their time without making work for themselves by checking non suspicious people for weapons.


 
But what if I dress a Ninja or a Samurai as most Americans often do on vacation... or is that just me


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Folks... let's get real.
> 
> Unless you're doing something to draw their attention, most cops ain't gonna care about an umbrella handle.  They'll notice the umbrella, especially if there's no rain or you're acting unusual... but if you're just acting like a normal person -- you'll probably be fine.
> 
> You might get a question or two in a situation like a traffic stop if all they see is the handle sticking out...  But that's easy to handle: "Oh, that?  It's an umbrella."  And follow their directions about handling it at that point.



I agree with jks9199.  It really would not constitute a major issue until asked about it and then just be careful and follow directions.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 2, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> But what if I dress a Ninja or a Samurai as most Americans often do on vacation... or is that just me


 

Nah thats just you lol! American dress in loud colours, polyester and 'sneakers', they clutch their belongings fearfully and tut tut at topless women on the beaches of Europe, they travel as a tribe, terrified at being separated from the tour guide. they won't touch local food or drink preferring to eat at Mcdonalds and Burgerking ( despite the fact these are run by locals) they won't talk to the locals either unlike the British who will shout in English to the 'natives' sure that if they speak loud enough the natives will suddenly understand English. The English can be picked out by their football shirts, baggy shorts and beer bellies, they will also be carrying bottles of beer and most likely be drunk.
This is why I always pretend I'm Dutch when in Europe. I like the Dutch, I like Norway a lot too but don't speak Norwegian sadly, though we have many Norse names here as Vikings used to live here. We had many Norwegians in Aberdeen, Scotland when I was at school and uni, really nice people.

Anyway I digress, this policewoman was over the top but there's always someone like that wherever you work, the one that really annoys you because they don't seem to know where common sense finished and madness starts. they are the ones who post up notices in the toilets telling you not just to wash your hands but how to. Who complains if exactly one spoon of coffee isn't used, not one and a bit, exactly one spoonful because the instructions say so.They come and tidy your desk so the pens nibs are all facing the same one, yes that one. This constable at the anti terrorist briefing was told to just keep an eye on photographers but she has to go that bit further and stop them all, because that's what she does. Could be worse, she could be working with you, or even worse than that, training MA with you and woe betime you if you deviate from what the instructor tells you!!! Or she could* be* the instructor rofl.


----------

